# GW *potentially* at it again...



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok, so i'm not sure about the validity of this - it could be trolling, a joke GW have pulled, a photoshop job etc...but still.

Lately, this has cropped up from the Spanish Games Day










For anyone who doesn't speak Spanish, someone on another forum translated --

100 €, you can re-roll a dice at a GW local store
150 €, free delivery (GW's web requires 15€ purchase for no shipping)
200 €, access to FW area without waiting lines
250 €, you can re-roll a dice at an official GW tournament

Either this is an outright joke or a bad translation, or GW has sunk to new lows, although if it IS a joke, it speaks volumes about the company that everyone wonders if its real or not...


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Something tells me this is how much you spend at Games Day, €150 is around £70 and it seems fair that if you spend that amount, they ship it to you for free. 

Purely because the top translates with something about Sales Area.

And the bit above the prices says:

For purchases over


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

it's a purchase threshold rundown. Euros are weaker than GBP or USD so that's the reason it looks like a "high price." I don't think this is a joke. Basically it's breaking down the different tiers of extra goodies you get for buying x amount of stuff. Like free re-rolls at tourneys etc. 

CP


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Regardless of the actual relevance/impact of those prices, that is pretty grotesque in my book. Pay for re-rolls? Is that seriously true? I don't know what scares me more- that GW actually went there or that there WILL be people who start forking out money over that like its a one-armed bandit.


----------



## Keecai (May 10, 2010)

That is amazing.... spend money and improve your chances of winning with rerolls... HAHAHA. 

i feel this is likely a joke..... but if not i find it very funny!


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

People are going to take this waaay more seriously than is warranted...


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

It seems to be a list of free services provided if you buy more than that amount of product: e.g. the is a waiting line for the FW area; however if you spend over #200 then you can skip the queue.


----------



## Irbian (Sep 2, 2010)

Just for the record, the translation is ok


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

This is so stupid that it doesn't even belong here. I await the gut-reaction outcry against GW.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Marneus Calgar said:


> ...€150 is around £70...


Not to be anal but €150 is more like £134

I would guess this is all a bit tongue in cheek, and in all honesty:

100 €, for a completely irelevant prize, ffs just reroll if it means that much to you
150 €, this one seems odd, but maybe its worldwide delivery or something
200 €, ok, spend 200 to que jump, um whatever
250 €, you actually spent that much direct to GW, sod the re-roll you deserve a medal!

I just can't bring myself to feel anything other than pity for the person who had to write this sign. *sigh*


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

This is outright amazing. I will finally win the "Throne of Skulls". Say, how much money will I need to get enough re-rolls? 250.000€? 




In all seriousness, what the hell is this shit?!


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Loooots of overreaction here. It probably means one dice re-roll, and a max of one per customer. It's unlikely to ever make any difference.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm not sure how I feel about this. I want it to be a joke, because even if it's not supposed to be, it is a joke. 

Why would you pay for re rolls? Why would you spend 150 for free shipping when you could get it online by spending 10% of that? 

And how is this enforced? receipts? people's word? It just seems stupid.


----------



## ChaosDefilerofUlthuan (Jan 25, 2011)

if this *isnt* a joke i'll walk up to the GW manager(s) then punch them in the face


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

ChaosDefilerofUlthuan said:


> if this *isnt* a joke i'll walk up to the GW manager(s) then punch them in the face


Punch hard. And give them my punch as well.


----------



## Keecai (May 10, 2010)

Doelago said:


> Punch hard. And give them my punch as well.


Loving the hate that a photo can cause! :grin:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Keecai said:


> Loving the hate that a photo can cause! :grin:


250€ for a Throne damned re-roll? Terra, that`s passing the point that even MY fanboyness can take.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Bubblematrix said:


> Not to be anal but €150 is more like £134


If somebody claimed €150 is £70... you are not being anal...


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Man it's amazing how much people want to hate GW. This blind hatred over something this minor is very funny.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Doelago said:


> 250€ for a Throne damned re-roll? Terra, that`s passing the point that even MY fanboyness can take.


It passed mine ages ago. 

You either 

A) Pass the roll you needed so badly to retry and you look like a giant ass

B) Fail the roll you needed so badly to retry and become a laughing stock.

Whoever wins, you lose.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Looks like photoshop magic to me, hell i made the chipped paint on my kitchen wall unchipped on a photo of my niece last week, still have to paint the bloody wall....takes ages with a fine detail brush too.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> Looks like photoshop magic to me, hell i made the chipped paint on my kitchen wall unchipped on a photo of my niece last week, still have to paint the bloody wall....takes ages with a fine detail brush too.


It's sanding and flocking the whole kitchen floor that takes the real tome.


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

Wusword77 said:


> Man it's amazing how much people want to hate GW. This blind hatred over something this minor is very funny.


I'm curious to know why you think the opinions of everyone here expressing their disapproval of this decision by GW is somehow wrong. Please explain why our views can be summed up by "blind hatred".


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Wusword77 said:


> Man it's amazing how much people want to hate GW. This blind hatred over something this minor is very funny.


What part of this is "blind hatred"? We merely show our disapproval over this bullshit which I hope is a photoshopped piece of shit.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Hurricane said:


> I'm curious to know why you think the opinions of everyone here expressing their disapproval of this decision by GW is somehow wrong. Please explain why our views can be summed up by "blind hatred".


Because it's either 

a) not true, and thus, rather amusing.

b) true, and thus, such an absurdly minor, silly little thing, that it's not worth getting at all riled up about.


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

torealis said:


> b) true, and thus, such an absurdly minor, silly little thing, that it's not worth getting at all riled up about.


Except for, ya know, that is your opinion. When the only leg you're standing on is that this is "absurdly minor", that's simply not the absolute truth and many here disagree with you.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Couldn't they at least think of a better perk for spending money than something that sacrifices the integrity of a competi-- oh, fuck it.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

They are just token prizes you get FFS if you happen to spend that much money. And if it is a voucher for free shipping, that can be used later then that would be really nice on lets say FW.

Its like someone giving away a bouncy ball for buying so much money, and people complaining about it.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I am agreeing with Dave on this actually, it's most likely free 'perks' for spending x amount of dollars at their stands. Buy 200 whatever worth of plastic stuff, get that 'perk'. That is just common selling practices, much like the buy one get one free ploy.

Edit: The reroll thing is most likely a rule they have in place preventing them to help speed up games.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

That makes a lot more sense, does it not?

Sing praise to Games Workshop, the design studio and Jervis!


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Katie Drake said:


> Couldn't they at least think of a better perk for spending money than something that sacrifices the integrity of a competi-- oh, fuck it.


eeeeeeexactly.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

To face this much hostility it must have been written by Matt Ward.


----------



## Keecai (May 10, 2010)

increaso said:


> To face this much hostility it must have been written by Matt Ward.


it always come back around to Matt Ward!

Note: This is currently my favourite pointless ranting thread so far!!


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

increaso said:


> To face this much hostility it must have been written by Matt Ward.



The first rule of Heresy Online is that you do not talk about Matt Ward

The second rule of Heresy Online is that YOU, DO, NOT, TALK, ABOUT, MATT, WARD!!!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

D-A-C said:


> The first rule of Heresy Online is that you do not talk about Matt Ward
> 
> The second rule of Heresy Online is that YOU, DO, NOT, TALK, ABOUT, MATT, WARD!!!


i thought it was do not talk about squats?


----------



## Legiomortis (Jun 11, 2011)

Matt Ward you say?

New GW update hot off the press . . 










Joking aside, even -if- it isnt photoshopped I agree with Djinn - its basically stating that you get something once you have purchased certain items, now if you were heading to gamesday and planned to spend - then woohoo you get something additional for your bucks (its no free pint of beer but hey) so personally I dont see the issue other than the piddly bonus it is but i'm not gonna lose sleep over it thats for sure.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Matt Ward is turning on Heresy Online into the same thing Timo Soini (a Finish politician) is on every Facebook poll.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Can we please add no talk about Matt Ward to the do not talk about N***s?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Bubblematrix said:


> Not to be anal but €150 is more like £134
> 
> I would guess this is all a bit tongue in cheek, and in all honesty:
> 
> ...


LOL! thats epic........Not really surprising mind you ether, Next Gw will have "Spend 1000 and get a night with matt ward!"




D-A-C said:


> The first rule of Heresy Online is that you do not talk about Matt Ward
> 
> The second rule of Heresy Online is that YOU, DO, NOT, TALK, ABOUT, MATT, WARD!!!


To bad, Matt Ward is so fail he makes the Current Nid Book Look OP!


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> i thought it was do not talk about squats?


That too.

It should be a rule punishible by beating with a wet noodle.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Alsojames said:


> That too.
> 
> It should be a rule punishible by beating with a wet noodle.


Wrong. It should be a rule punishable by beating with an iron bar.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Has anyone here that is European based ever thought about contacting GW to find out if this is true, instead of going off half arsed and making bad commentary about GW because that is all you know.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Doelago said:


> Wrong. It should be a rule punishable by beating with an iron bar.


 
What about a wet iron noodle?


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Alsojames said:


> What about a wet iron noodle?


Sounds interesting, experiment with both the wet iron noodle, and the iron bar, then report back to me the results.


----------



## Lastik (Jun 15, 2011)

Alsojames said:


> What about a wet iron noodle?


That would be Chuck Norris lunch... do you want to mess with Chuck Norris lunch?


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

No I think we should steal one from Chuck's fridge and blame Matt Ward. 


.....Oops


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ain`t it funny how every thread on Heresy derails totally off topic, only for someone to come and say something totally related to the topic and be left totally ignored, lol. 

Lets go bashing people with wet iron noodles and iron bars.


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

I am outraged at this because I feel penalized for being poor.

No wait, i'm rich...Tournament level gaming here I come....

See you later suckers, enjoy your iron noodle bars.

*Straps on jetpack and flies away*


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

a very odd reward system. l mean really that's the best they could come up with?

*sales person 1*
So what we the rewards be this year. Some paints, walls/trees, free shipping and a LE finecast model? odds are a SM with a banner.

*sales person 2*
Nah, that would take time and effort. How about rerolls at a store or tournament and que jump for FW

*sales person 1*
But what a about people who don't play in tournaments or at a GW store? That means they get nothing. Also if everyone que jumps then there is no que jump and it becomes worthless. Atleast with paints and models you get to keep something. Even if they don't play SM they can sell it to make some money back. 

*sales person 2*
that's the best part, we lose nothing and they gain a "reward" so we seem nice its win win.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

If only they could sell you guys a sense of humor...


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

DeathKlokk said:


> If only they could sell you guys a sense of humor...


They Tried but i had to spend 1000 Pounds to get it.


----------



## ohiocat110 (Sep 15, 2010)

Achaylus72 said:


> Has anyone here that is European based ever thought about contacting GW to find out if this is true, instead of going off half arsed and making bad commentary about GW because that is all you know.


This is the internet, what do you think? :gamer1:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

scscofield said:


> I am agreeing with Dave on this actually, it's most likely free 'perks' for spending x amount of dollars at their stands. Buy 200 whatever worth of plastic stuff, get that 'perk'. That is just common selling practices, much like the buy one get one free ploy.
> 
> Edit: The reroll thing is most likely a rule they have in place preventing them to help speed up games.


why, thank you.  i always enjoy being agreed with. lol

CP


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

torealis said:


> People are going to take this waaay more seriously than is warranted...


aye. and i see no reason why this should bunch anyone's panties. panties are much more comfortable when not wrinkled.

CP


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Is it just me or do we have two camps here:

Camp1: You know what, I don't give a crap if its true or not as it is basically irelevant

Camp2: STOP BASHING GW FFS!!!!

Man I need to buy photoshop, it seem that it could be the ultimate bating tool.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Commissar Ploss said:


> aye. and i see no reason why this should bunch anyone's panties. panties are much more comfortable when not wrinkled.
> 
> CP


very true , if bunched they can pinch your ears a bit


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Commissar Ploss said:


> aye. and i see no reason why this should bunch anyone's panties. panties are much more comfortable when not wrinkled.
> 
> CP



::shudders at the thought of Plossgiant in panties::


----------



## Legiomortis (Jun 11, 2011)

DeathKlokk said:


> ::shudders at the thought of Plossgiant in panties::


Well just stick a beard on this little lady and there's your mental imagary










I'll get the mindbleach.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Hah, that would keep the IG motivated.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Bubblematrix said:


> Not to be anal but €150 is more like £134


Currency geek! 

Either way, it's still only a "Spend over x amount to get something" it's only a little bonus if you spend a shed load.


----------



## Lastik (Jun 15, 2011)

Legiomortis said:


> Well just stick a beard on this little lady and there's your mental imagary
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah.. centerfold to my Imperial Uplifiting Primer Monthly! :laugh:


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Commissar Ploss said:


> it's a purchase threshold rundown. Euros are weaker than GBP or USD so that's the reason it looks like a "high price."


A euro's been between $1.30 and $1.50 for years now (currently at $1.43 or so - and about £0.90), so I'd say it looks like a "high price" regardless  Mind you, I'm guessing these 'prizes' are rarely cashed in, except for the one that'll let you skip the waiting line.:victory:


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Marneus Calgar said:


> Either way, it's still only a "Spend over x amount to get something" it's only a little bonus if you spend a shed load.


Either way... (and I personally think who gives a shit about the whole matter regardless, camp 1!) they don't have to give you any perks at all so what's the complaining about?


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Shandathe said:


> A euro's been between $1.30 and $1.50 for years now (currently at $1.43 or so - and about £0.90), so I'd say it looks like a "high price" regardless  Mind you, I'm guessing these 'prizes' are rarely cashed in, except for the one that'll let you skip the waiting line.:victory:


Isn't Matt Ward responsible for the currency fluctuations in the Euro and the Greek economy failing?


----------



## Lastik (Jun 15, 2011)

slaaneshy said:


> Isn't Matt Ward responsible for the currency fluctuations in the Euro and the Greek economy failing?


Yep, and also for the E-Colli outbreak and the creation of Vuvuzelas. There's also certain certified historical documents that point to a certain Matheus Wardus as the main advisor to Emperor Nero.. coincidence? :rtfm:


----------

